# Pyraminx crystal BLD?



## Hadley4000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Who will be the first?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey


----------



## joey (Nov 18, 2008)

Stefan Pochmann, lazy fool.

(why isn't this in the bld forum :S)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Mike Hughey



 Funny.

But seriously, I thought about it but decided not to buy one when they came out. I may regret that someday.

I have yet to do a megaminx BLD. I really need to get around to doing that. Maybe after the Indiana Winter Open.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 19, 2008)

I would bet Stefan Pochmann just by the amount of puzzles he has solved blindfolded.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 15, 2008)

Got a crystal now and I can say nobody will do this. It is totaly impossible to cycle corners only in less than like 30-40 turns.

Each corner has got three edges that has to be removed, then you can put another corner into that posistion, do it twice and you got a three cycle... but that will mess up like 7-15 edges or so... that you have to restore 

After the 20 corners are done there are 30 edges to go, easy to solve but it is hard to memo that many.

That makes crystal BLD really hard, lots of room for mistakes. I estimate a full BLD solve to be at least 500 turns, maybe more.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2008)

Of course someone will do this. At least I will once I have enough spare time to justify it (memo is my problem and will take long). I've done some "sighted blindsolves" closing my eyes during each step but opening them between the steps to see what to do next. My pure corner-3-cycle is 14 turns.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2008)

My corner cycle for megaminx when I did it was 16 turns. A very easy to remember 16 turns, but 16 nonetheless. And memoing 30 edges is about the same difficulty as memorizing a 4x4x4, which is something I do many times every week.  If I had bought a pyraminx crystal, I'd be going for this now, but I don't have one, so I can't. Besides, I really want to get megaminx sub-hour first.

But yeah, if Stefan doesn't do it sometime in the next few months, I might get bored and start looking for a way to buy one. So I can safely agree with Stefan - I'm sure somebody will do this.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 15, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Of course someone will do this. At least I will once I have enough spare time to justify it (memo is my problem and will take long). I've done some "sighted blindsolves" closing my eyes during each step but opening them between the steps to see what to do next. My pure corner-3-cycle is 14 turns.



I have not looked that deep into corner cycling (have no need for it, I solve LBL and do the corners first). But it does not seem that easy because edges are stuck with corners, you have to get them away from it so 14 turns sounds really short to me. Can you do other cycles as well? How many turns to orient 2 corners? (a much needed alg in BLD).

Mike: you can use this commutator:

R' D' U' R' D R U' R' D' R D U2 R ... A-PLL

Where "D" is the face at the lower right front, maybe there are shorter ones but that one is easy and intuitive swapping.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 15, 2008)

First off, you don't need to orient corners. 

2nd, that A perm isn't great. Erik has much nicer ones on his site, which are actually even more intuitive.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 15, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> First off, you don't need to orient corners.



Even if they are unoriented in position from start???


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2008)

You don't need to orient them directly, and I don't have an alg for it. I pull them into the buffer in one step, then spit them back correctly oriented in another.


----------

